# Anything I need to know?



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

Im buying an 87 5000 S Quattro thursday. Its a standard tranny, AWD, with the 2.3 5 cylinder. I know the engine is pretty much a VW. What else do I need to know?
(what does the S stand for?)


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: Anything I need to know? (fastfours)*

Follow the link:
http://www.geocities.com/Motor....html
Steve


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Anything I need to know? (fastfours)*

check the rear brake calipers and fuel lines. also all the bearings on the suspension. i haven't seen a 5k that didn't need at least one of these replaced. especially if the the car is from the north.


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Anything I need to know? (fastfours)*

"S" stands for series, I think


----------

